# 125g Cryt Tank Updated Pics



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I had the camera out so I took some quick pics of my 125g. Ignore the algae on the back wall as I don't bother scraping it (or the front glass really). More overgrowth then scape but I don't have do maitnence to keep it aquascaped. The only thing I do with this tank is add food for the fish (elong is somewhere in there), turn the lights on and remove dead plants so this is a lazy/low maitnence tank. I may add mroe plants though I'm strongly thinkign of redoign this tank into black water biotope with just driftwood, rocks and leaves for the scape. Theres a sanchezi to the right of the divider.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

May be low maintenance but its a beautiful tank cluster.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> May be low maintenance but its a beautiful tank cluster.


 Thanks. i wish I could take good pics thogu has the colors always come up all very similar while in reality there are numberous distinct greens and browns and its not just a jumble of everything.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I like how you have plants growing off your driftwood. I try to do that but damn rbp won't leave anything green alone in their tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I like how you have plants growing off your driftwood. I try to do that but damn rbp won't leave anything green alone in their tank.


 Thats java Fern. Its best to tie it down with thread or something and eventually when its attached very well you can remove it. On the far left and right sides of the wood you can see a pink elastic I put on mayby a month ago to hold some fern pieces to the wood.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i like the wild over grown look to it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I assume shot with flash....If so get a different light source above the tank and retake shots....without flash...Might need some serious wattage to get it done though...But would help greatly in the area your looking to highlight.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Well it doesn't help that it's a cheap 100$ digi cam. I try with, without flash and extra lighting but its hard to get a good shot.

Even without flash and the tank lit the way I want it it comes out dull and dark. All im looking for is a decent pic that you can tell what it is. Eventually I will probably get a can where I can take a nice pic though i probably won't have this tank then.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You got a scanner by chance


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Photocopier/printer/scanner i think though i have no idea how to use it for anything but printing documents.

I though with no light the pic is supposed to look similar to how it appears or does it not work like that. Even pictures of my reef appear drab and somewhat dark despite having the lights on


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Photocopier/printer/scanner i think though i have no idea how to use it for anything but printing documents.


If you want to learn it though

I will send you a 35mm setup that was given to me..It has all the various lenses and adapters along with a flash setup.....Just have to learn to take pics..get them developed and scan em...them post em up....

You'll be all setup to get into 35mm photography though.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but for now im just trying to focus on leaning this hobby, Mayby when am in a position to create an actual show tank ill look seriously into photography but for now I don't think my tanks are nearly good enough. Photography is something im interested in though for me its probably wiser to wait to get into it when i have the time and resources to do it right.

I will also be probably be significantly downgrading my aquariums in a year for a bit.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Thanks for the offer but for now im just trying to focus on leaning this hobby, Mayby when am in a position to create an actual show tank ill look seriously into photography but for now I don't think my tanks are nearly good enough. Photography is something im interested in though for me its probably wiser to wait to get into it when i have the time and resources to do it right.
> 
> I will also be probably be significantly downgrading my aquariums in a year for a bit.


lol
Just thought I would offer..it just sits on the darn floor collecting dust anyhow......
But I hear on not worthy-neither are mine-hence why everything I show is black......I also hear on the downgrade...unfortanetly something always comes up and I end up setting up another...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Eventually i will be back up but i want to downgrade for a few years and hopefully when i come back i can have a fully planned tank from the get go instead of just changing things all the time. For me I almost enjoy looking at the filtration/ equipment of a tank as much as the tank itself. Nothing beats organized pvc pipes,sumps,skimmers... that form almost a work art out of the filter/heart of system. So ideally it would be a hard plumbed sump all the way as I don't like the bits and pieces look most tanks have. It's cheaper to do which is why my tank is pieced together from differnt components (cannister, visible heater...) but when im ready for a permanent tank I want it more AIO in the sense everything was designed with everything else and there were no after thoughts.

The only tank I'll still have will probably be a nano reef that im still trying to plan (a downgrade from a 25g sytem to 10g or less) though i'm keeping my 125g somewhere as id rather store it or have friend or family use it instead selling it for nothing to some lowballer.

I was trying to downgrade a bit back then I got a 65g for free lol
You never get stuff like that when your looking to upgrade, all the deals seem to come when you don't actually need them.


----------

